# How have you made someone happy today?



## elevan (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you ever stopped to think about how you might affect someone else's day?  I try to make a positive affect on everyone I "touch" each day.  Sometimes though you just lose your cool and the day goes right down the hole.  Try as hard as you might once that happens things just seem to take a downward spiral.  But if you never fall in the hole the day tends to be a good one.

What you say can often be a tipping block for the things that have already happened in a person's life on that day.  Think deeply about what you say before you say it.  Today, I've fallen into the hole early and it's gonna be hard to climb out of it.  

You've all heard the "misery breeds misery" bit....but "happiness breeds happiness" too.  So let's hear how you've made someone happy today or how they've made you happy today.

I'll start:
              20Kidsonhill - THANK YOU!!! For making me laugh this morning after I "fell into the proverbial hole" and for reaching out for support


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2011)




----------

